# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  A tale of two vehicles... They both were my "faithful steed"

## captaind

1974 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40 (now worth a bunch of money)

1979 Peugeot ( pronounced "pee-jew") 504 diesel car 

If they could talk.................

----------


## *vi*

Well go right ahead and speak for them...I'm sure they won't mind.  I would LOVE to read some stories from the 70's.  I'm sure Mr. Marley music was heard island wide.  Great picture

----------


## captaind

A Pee-Ju Story:

Miss G and I had two visitors and Linston in the back seat heading out to the yard. There's a long uphill strait piece of road before you reach Sheffield.

Just in front of us is a 6 wheel truck...we're going about 50 mph.... As if in slow motion, I see the right hand outer rear wheel tire break off him axle and bounce up into the air.......

Coming straight down at the windshield........

Cap

----------


## captaind

Here's Linston and I working on the differential of the Toyota:

----------


## *vi*

oh my...

----------


## HarryS

Pee-jew? That's a new one for me! I'm pretty sure its more like Poo-Joe.  (A friend had an 80s model when we were in high school, it was a piece of junk)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-bxGoY_fB8U

----------

